# Backdating Jobseekers Benefit



## Thrifty1 (19 Nov 2008)

Hi i was made redundant 14th Aug. The day i was let go i was put in contact by my boss with a man he thought would have a job for me. I spoke to that guy the same day and he was fairly sure he would have a job and would contact me in a couple of days.
Anyway long story short i was given the run around for 2 weeks, kept being told i would know the following day and he would need me to start immediately, etc.
The result was i was unemployed 2 weeks before i applied for JB.
I claimed unemployment benefit for 4 weeks 8 years ago and was told due to this the claim wouldnt be backdated as i should have know to apply for it straight away.
After explaining the story to the lady she agreed to out in for it to be backdated but final decision not up to her.
About 7 weeks later i received a letter stating i was entitled to JB from 14th Aug and could collect my first payment 03 Oct and any monies not backdated in that payment would be issued shortly.
I have never received payment from 16th Aug to 02 Sept and when i enquired in SW office i was told to write in and there would be an investigation. I did this 3 weeks ago and have heard nothing. They dont answer the phone and its difficult for me to get to the office in person.

I dont understand why if the letter states its being backdated then why isnt it?
On the letter it stated your claim is being paid from 14th Aug.... but underneath it had amounts like,Jobseekers benefit amount, etc 0.00?????

The woman in the office woldnt give me any info or even listen to me she just requested i write in.
Has anyone had experience of this or know where i stand.
Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Nov 2008)

The first thing is that your claim is officailly allowed from 14th August so the first part of your post is irrelevant. What happens when a claim is authorised is this:

The authorisation date is keyed into computer and a currentweek's payment is issued, triggering the letter you gopt. The arrears period up to the first payment has to be calculated manually and a check done with CWO to deduct SWA paid (in any). Then the calcualted arrears payment has to be keyed in the the computer for it to issue.

It would seem that in your case, the arrears calculation, payment was missed or deferred due to pressure of work (some offices are concentrating all resources on getting people into payment and leaving arrears for a later date).

You will have to contact the office again (in person if at all possible) to find out what is happening about the arrears. Writing in is just fobbing you off .A quick look at your file will tell the SW person the story, I'd imagine. It may have been totally overlooked in the pressure staff are under in present times.


----------



## Thrifty1 (21 Nov 2008)

Thanks Welfarite. I did call in to the office in person a few weeks ago and asked the woman to look at the file but she insisted she couldnt do anything and i would have to write in. I asked for a contact name or number of someone who could help me but she refused to give me any just insisted i write and it would be investigated.

I will try and get over to the office again today and see if i can get anywhere. I wasnt sure if the fact the amount on the letter was nil that that has some bearing on the matter, ie i wasnt being paid from 14th.

Thanks again.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Nov 2008)

Thrifty1 said:


> Thanks Welfarite. I did call in to the office in person a few weeks ago and asked the woman to look at the file but she insisted she couldnt do anything and i would have to write in. I asked for a contact name or number of someone who could help me but she refused to give me any just insisted i write and it would be investigated.
> 
> I will try and get over to the office again today and see if i can get anywhere. I wasnt sure if the fact the amount on the letter was nil that that has some bearing on the matter, ie i wasnt being paid from 14th.
> 
> Thanks again.


 

i can understand your frsutration but also know that staff in the offices are snowed under and barely coping (not?) with volumes of claims. Evidence of this is three months waiting lists for first payments. Some offices up 100% on claimloads with no extra resources to handle them. Therefore, from what you say, it sounds liek the office is concentrating all efforts and priorities on getting people paid in the first place. Payment of arrears has probably had to take a backseat. Obviously fornt office staff are just fielding enquiries and unable to individually follow up verbal requests. hence asking you to write in. Don't hold your breath for arrears payment! At least you have it offically that your claim was backdated so you don't have to worry there ...the arrears will come eventually. write in adn hope for the best!


----------



## Thrifty1 (21 Nov 2008)

I wrote in about about 2-3 weeks ago so hopefully something might be done soon.
I understand about the backlog, i know in that particular office they have had a huge jump in claims. Just when i was at the counter there was a girl in the desk behind and she had her feet up texting on her mobile .
Myabe i just caught her the only time she did that but she didnt seem in a rush to work and that just made me madder.
As long as i know im going to get it as some stage ill be happy.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Nov 2008)

All I can say is that appearances can be deceptive! (For instance, some offices text appointments to people). On the other side of the coin, I have heard of three meembers of staff fainting at the counter in different offices over the past three months or so! Good luck and hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Thrifty1 (21 Nov 2008)

Welfarite said:


> All I can say is that appearances can be deceptive! (For instance, some offices text appointments to people). On the other side of the coin, I have heard of three meembers of staff fainting at the counter in different offices over the past three months or so! Good luck and hope you get sorted soon.


 

I was trying not to jump to conclusions but you know when your frustrated its not easy. Im sure there are many very hardworking people in these offices under severe pressure.
Thanks again for your help.


----------

